# Rate my Visual Art (Photo & Drawing)



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

http://imgur.com/a/wOlFZXF


----------



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)

Is this something you created yourself?


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

hammeredklavier said:


> Is this something you created yourself?


I took the photograph of the sunrise with my phone camera and drew the picture with colored pencils. Do you enjoy them?


----------

